# BELO HORIZONTE, BRAZIL THIRD LARGEST METROPOLITAN AREA



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Porque que ocês pegam tanto no meu pé, heim!? 
hno: Fizeram o maior alarde e me detonaram por nada! (por coisa boba) 

...explicando:

1º- Achei as fotos que foram mostradas de BH, feias e pobres e por isso quiz mostrar mais! ...além doque as pessoas poderiam confundir as fotos das cidades do interior com BH, pois o tópico é dela!

2º-Coloquei muitas fotos (de alguns foristas) para quem quizer, ter mais idéia de como a cidade é! Quem não quizer, que não olhe as fotos, uai!

3º-Não estraguei nada, apenas um comentário que fiz que foi um estrago (detonei o dono do tópico, tadinho) 

4º-Muitos gostaram das fotos a mais que eu mostrei! :wink2:

5º- ..e quinto que pra mim chega! Tudo é motivo de discusão entre esse povo! CrEEEdo!!! hno:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Bruno BHZ said:


> Argh, e que provincianismo não ser capaz de ver a beleza do centro da cidade, e ficar nesse descontrole de postar zilhões de fotos de bairros mais novos!


Ocê pirou!!! :laugh:

Não fiquei com vergonha de Centro nenhum e sim das fotos feias como a do Barro Preto e Floresta!

...e pode se informar porque essa taxa de homicídio que mencionei é referente a 2006! (atualizadissima)


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Bruno BHZ said:


> Argh, e que provincianismo não ser capaz de ver a beleza do centro da cidade, e ficar nesse descontrole de postar zilhões de fotos de bairros mais novos!


..e sinta-se orgulhoso por eu ter mostrado fotos suas (e com quote indicando que é o dono das fotos) além daquela esquizita da Maria Teresa!
Deveria era ter sido agradecido por você, isso sim!!! Nunca mais eu faço isso!!! >(


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Nosso amigo Rational está sentindo uma necessidade de mostrar que BH é ultramoderna, cheia de belas mansões...Deixa ele...embora eu ache desnecessário esse tipo de coisa...


Me diz uma coisa: Se alguém fizer um tópico aqui no internacional com fotos de Brasília que você não gostou, oque que você faz, heim? (coloca mais fotos que ao seu ver são bonitas, né?)


...e não estou com necessidade de nada não, apenas quiz mostrar mais partes da cidade que aparece tão pouco no internacional! (pensei: já que fizeram um tópico, deveriam colocar mais fotos da cidade e não poucas como estas aqui)


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

gutooo said:


> Rational, que papelão heuauhaeuhea


Papelaõ nada!!! Se toda vez que alguém fizer um tópico e outro vier contribuir com mais fotos for papelão, então toda hora algu´m faz "papelaõ" nos meu stópicos! Nunca critiquei ninguém por colocar mais fotos nos meus tópicos e agora que fui criticado por isso: realmente levei um choque!  ...sempre fico feliz quando colocam mais fotos nos meus tópicos ou recebo uma critica deles, por isso acho que sou o forista mais democrático!
Sou tão democrático qué sempre até pesso ajuda par fazer um tópico igual ao que estou preparando para Salvador no UC internacional!

Resumindo: Papelão foi oque esse povo fez comigo aqui agora! Depois dessa estou pensando em ficar um tempo longe desse forum de doidos!

...daqui a pouco vão me banir por nada/sem motivos, igual fizeram da outra vez!


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

'rational crazy' said:


> Porque que ocês pegam tanto no meu pé, heim!?


..é isso mesmo! Logo agora que virei Santo e não to pegando no pé de ninguém!!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

'rational crazy' said:


> ..é isso mesmo! Logo agora que virei Santo e não to pegando no pé de ninguém!!!


Tá legal, tá legal, algumas de suas fotos são muito bonitas...aliás até te perguntei como é que se faz pra chegar ao local daquela foto onde estão os dois rapazes (aquela que vc disse gostar mais.)...parce que bem no topo da Serra...Da pra me dizer como e por onde se chega até aquele local?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

gutooo said:


> Po galera, primeira coisa, aqui é um forum internacional, vamos falar em INGLES!
> 
> Rational, que papelão heuauhaeuhea
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Gutooo!:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Tá legal, tá legal, algumas de suas fotos são muito bonitas...aliás até te perguntei como é que se faz pra chegar ao local daquela foto onde estão os dois rapazes (aquela que vc disse gostar mais.)...parce que bem no topo da Serra...Da pra me dizer como e por onde se chega até aquele local?


Agora tá melhorando! (+ respeito) :colgate:
Eu ia te responder sobre aquela foto, mas esqueci! Ela é do topo da Serra do Curral! Pra chegar lá você sobe até o fim da Afonso Pena e continua sunbindo, quando chegar na Av. Anel da Serra você vira à esquerda e no fim dela fica a subida lá pra cima, tá?! :happy:


----------



## Dudly (Nov 25, 2006)

Just one comment, I didn't know that both BC buildings are almost identical in Brasilia and BH quite interesting.......


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dudly said:


> Just one comment, I didn't know that both BC buildings are almost identical in Brasilia and BH quite interesting.......


Yeh, they are quite simliar! One can compare both buildings by seeing the second photo in the Brasilia thread, posted by myself here in SCC.


----------



## Heliobatis Radians (Feb 3, 2007)

Muito legal!Linda cidade! Quero ver mais fotos!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Heliobatis Radians said:


> Muito legal!Linda cidade! Quero ver mais fotos!


Obrigado Helobatis. Aguarde.:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

I edited my previous post, I had written "cary" instead of "crazy"! hahahah



'rational crazy' said:


> Ocê pirou!!! :laugh:
> 
> Não fiquei com vergonha de Centro nenhum e sim das fotos feias como a do Barro Preto e Floresta!
> 
> ...e pode se informar porque essa taxa de homicídio que mencionei é referente a 2006! (atualizadissima)


hno: O problema é da sua cabeça ou da sua calculadora? Mostra aí de onde você tirou os 180 homicídios por 100 mil habitantes. MOSTRA! O link, o número de homicídios, a sua conta... Você ter postado esse número mostra que você não tem noção nenhuma do assunto! 180 homicídios tornaria BH fácil a cidade mais violenta do mundo. Números acima de 20 são elevados até para padrões brasileiros!

Dica: em nenhuma conjugação do verbo querer há a letra "z". É "quis", "quiser", ok?


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

'rational crazy' said:


> Agora tá melhorando! (+ respeito) :colgate:
> Eu ia te responder sobre aquela foto, mas esqueci! Ela é do topo da Serra do Curral! Pra chegar lá você sobe até o fim da Afonso Pena e continua sunbindo, quando chegar na Av. Anel da Serra você vira à esquerda e no fim dela fica a subida lá pra cima, tá?! :happy:


hehehe Muito vaga essa sua explicação. Ir até a Avenida Anel da Serra é "óbvio", aí quando chega na parte que interessa, vc só fala "vira à esquerda e no fim dela"? heheh

A principal trilha para subir a serra tem acesso dentro do parque das Mangabeiras, começa atrás da praça das águas, a localização exata basta perguntar para os funcionários do parque! É uma trilha fácil e segura! È meio arriscado tentar outras e ficar preso na serra, pq é muito íngreme, volta e meia resgatam alguém de helicóptero, sobem aquelas pedras íngremes e depois não conseguem descer! ehehe


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bruno BHZ said:


> hehehe Muito vaga essa sua explicação. Ir até a Avenida Anel da Serra é "óbvio", aí quando chega na parte que interessa, vc só fala "vira à esquerda e no fim dela"? heheh
> 
> A principal trilha para subir a serra tem acesso dentro do parque das Mangabeiras, começa atrás da praça das águas, a localização exata basta perguntar para os funcionários do parque! É uma trilha fácil e segura! È meio arriscado tentar outras e ficar preso na serra, pq é muito íngreme, volta e meia resgatam alguém de helicóptero, sobem aquelas pedras íngremes e depois não conseguem descer! ehehe


Valeu pela dica Bruno. Nunca fui até ao parque (aliás nunca dirijo em BH...sou motorista acostumado com as "retitudes" e "planitudes" da Capital da República, morro de medo de dirigir em BH. Qdo vou a Minas deixo o carro em Araujos, vou de ônibus até Divinópolis, lá pego um confortável Irmãos Teixeira e vou pra Capitar). Em BH só ando de onibus, pra baixo e pra cima! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Muito bem, se eu pego o onibus na Afonso Pena até o Parque das Mangabeiras, o ponto final é exatamente lá?...ou vc não sabe? Bom, uma vez no Parque farei como vc disse.


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Valeu pela dica Bruno. Nunca fui até ao parque (aliás nunca dirijo em BH...sou motorista acostumado com as "retitudes" e "planitudes" da Capital da República, morro de medo de dirigir em BH. Qdo vou a Minas deixo o carro em Araujos, vou de ônibus até Divinópolis, lá pego um confortável Irmãos Teixeira e vou pra Capitar). Em BH só ando de onibus, pra baixo e pra cima! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Muito bem, se eu pego o onibus na Afonso Pena até o Parque das Mangabeiras, o ponto final é exatamente lá?...ou vc não sabe? Bom, uma vez no Parque farei como vc disse.


Uma das linhas que sobe a Afonso Pena tem ponto final lá dentro do parque, exatamente em frente à Praça das Águas, que eu citei. Não sei exatamente qual linha é, acho que é 4103, mas se você usou ônibus em BH, sabe que é só perguntar no ponto ou para algum motorista.  

Agora, achei muito engraçado o seu comentário sobre dirigir aqui. Porque tenho um irmão em Brasília e aconteceu exatamente o inverso, um dia ele deixou eu e minha irmã com o carro e enlouquecemos, traumatizamos, nunca mais! Para nós, é Brasília que é muito louca, sem sentido! Tinhamos que entrar no Eixo Monumental, e não conseguíamos, uma hora passávamos por baixo, outra hora por cima, viaduto, uma hora do lado do Conjunto Nacional.... Mas nunca conseguíamos entrar no Eixo Monumental. Aí fomos parar num dos eixões, aquelas tesourinhas, saímos num bloco comercial, fomos entrando pelas quadras, essas avenidas E ou W, e depois de muito, finalmente! Mas penamos! Muito confuso! Queriamos um cruzamento tradicional, com sinal hehehe Tem que pensar muito rápido no trânsito daí! Você vê o prédio onde quer chegar, mas não sabe como acessá-lo, chegar na avenida em frente. :lol:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bruno BHZ said:


> Uma das linhas que sobe a Afonso Pena tem ponto final lá dentro do parque, exatamente em frente à Praça das Águas, que eu citei. Não sei exatamente qual linha é, acho que é 4103, mas se você usou ônibus em BH, sabe que é só perguntar no ponto ou para algum motorista.
> 
> Agora, achei muito engraçado o seu comentário sobre dirigir aqui. Porque tenho um irmão em Brasília e aconteceu exatamente o inverso, um dia ele deixou eu e minha irmã com o carro e enlouquecemos, traumatizamos, nunca mais! Para nós, é Brasília que é muito louca, sem sentido! Tinhamos que entrar no Eixo Monumental, e não conseguíamos, uma hora passávamos por baixo, outra hora por cima, viaduto, uma hora do lado do Conjunto Nacional.... Mas nunca conseguíamos entrar no Eixo Monumental. Aí fomos parar num dos eixões, aquelas tesourinhas, saímos num bloco comercial, fomos entrando pelas quadras, essas avenidas E ou W, e depois de muito, finalmente! Mas penamos! Muito confuso! Queriamos um cruzamento tradicional, com sinal hehehe Tem que pensar muito rápido no trânsito daí! Você vê o prédio onde quer chegar, mas não sabe como acessá-lo, chegar na avenida em frente. :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

A LITTLE DESORGANIZATION IN THIS THREAD

BUT SOME PHOTOS ARE VERY GOOD


----------



## rmello (May 11, 2007)

What a mess!!!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Dudly said:


> Just one comment, I didn't know that both BC buildings are almost identical in Brasilia and BH quite interesting.......


if I am not mistaken, the one in Rio is also very similar.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> if I am not mistaken, the one in Rio is also very similar.


SP also!!


----------



## Alexandre Lima (May 1, 2007)

:shocked:
Great and cool city!!!


----------



## Cebolinha (Nov 13, 2007)

my english is very bad,but i go to risk!:tongue3:

great pics,BH is very beautiful!!!:banana:


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

BELO HORIZONTE VIEW FROM ALTAVILA TOWER, IN THE SUBURBAN CITY OF NOVA LIMA:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> if I am not mistaken, the one in Rio is also very similar.


Yeh your're completely wright!


----------



## yy17616406 (Dec 23, 2007)

〖^o^〗^o^ 〖^o^〗
Shakugan no Shana
Claymore
Fate-Stay Night
Rurouni Kenshin
Highschool of the dead
naruto
One Piece
Prince of Tennis
naruto
comic
Angel Sanctuary
Slam Dunk


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Cebolinha said:


> my english is very bad,but i go to risk!:tongue3:
> 
> great pics,BH is very beautiful!!!:banana:


Thanks and have a merry xtmas!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

BELO HORIZONTE FROM ALTAVILA TOWER, A NIGHT VIEW:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

somelc said:


> BELO HORIZONTE FROM ALTAVILA TOWER, A NIGHT VIEW:



Wow! Beautiful night shot man!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Cebolinha said:


> my english is very bad,but i go to risk!:tongue3:
> 
> great pics,BH is very beautiful!!!:banana:


Thanks Cebolinha!:cheers::cheers: Happy new year!


----------



## danielsale (Dec 28, 2006)

o my!! this city is amazing!! it has an huge density and also very modern. to tell the truth Brazilian cities are just amazing and unique.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

danielsale said:


> o my!! this city is amazing!! it has an huge density and also very modern. to tell the truth Brazilian cities are just amazing and unique.



:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Jorge cps (Dec 4, 2007)

Caramba , como BH é gigante , algumas fotos lembram São Paulo!!!!!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Jorge cps said:


> Caramba , como BH é gigante , algumas fotos lembram São Paulo!!!!!!


Yeh!! Big, mountanious and very, very beautiful!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

tadeu said:


> SP also!!


just a simple sample of lack of imagination....:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

What a beautiful, massive city.


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

danielsale said:


> o my!! this city is amazing!! it has an huge density and also very modern. to tell the truth Brazilian cities are just amazing and unique.


I definitely agree. Brasil has my idea of what a cities should be; I wish people in the U.S. wanted less suburbia then our cities would look this way.


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

aquablue said:


> Impressive due to the sheer ammount of development and size, but too many ugly buildings IMO...I don't see how people could consider a city with so many boring concrete blocks beautiful, it just shows you how beauty is in the eye of the beholder.....it looks like benidorm on steroids. Yes, there are some nice areas, but the ammount concrete apartment blocks is crazy and there seems to be a lack of good design.... You have your work cut out for you...you will need to gradually replace those buildings as your economy grows...they won't win any beauty awards. They are overbearing...think how beautiful it could have been without those buildings, or if they had been done in a humane style rather than a brutalist one. I dont consider cities beautiful just because they are massive.. its not quantity of buildings but ist the quality of the urbanscape...give me a beautifully intact small town over that city anyday.


I believe you're jealous...am I correct?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^^^

Nice buildings indeed, but I would like to see some extreme high rises in our cities. I thinks it's about time...


----------



## Dragnet (Feb 26, 2009)

Once again, I notice that the majority of Brazil's cities are made up of residential apartment buildings. I am not a city developer, but is it cheaper in cost to build a highrise and house people as to building a neighborhood of houses. I love the idea of having a backyard and front yard in my house, also the fact it provides privacy. It seems that in Brazil you have a 75% option of living space being in a highrise apartment only. Could someone answer me ?


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Dragnet said:


> Once again, I notice that the majority of Brazil's cities are made up of residential apartment buildings. I am not a city developer, but is it cheaper in cost to build a highrise and house people as to building a neighborhood of houses. I love the idea of having a backyard and front yard in my house, also the fact it provides privacy. It seems that in Brazil you have a 75% option of living space being in a highrise apartment only. Could someone answer me ?


 In all brazilian big cities there are districts where only houses are allowed. I´ll show you one of these districts in Belo Horizonte, called Vila Castela. Pics were taken by me 2 weeks ago:


Primeiro, algumas fotos aéreas que não são minhas e foram tiradas do thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=819344, mostrando o condomínio Vila Castela, em Nova Lima.




















Há casas nababescas, e o conjunto de casas modernas é MUITO bonito.










Agora, vamos às minhas fotos:

Casas
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10
Vistas que se tem de ruas dentro do condomínio, em direção a outros condomínios de Nova Lima, que não páram de crescer:









11








12
Olha que vista essa casa tem...









13









Olha essas ruas!!! Que visual maravilhoso!
14









15










Casas no alto das montanhas.
16








17








18








19








20









Essa é MUITO imponente ao vivo.
21








22









Rua.
23








24








25








26








27

















28









Mais casas
29








30








31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39
Nessas próximas 3 fotos abaixo há 2 casas, só que eu não consegui um bom ângulo para tirar fotos...









40








41









Elas vêm a ser essas duas casas à direita da enorme de muro amarelo.











Vistas.
42








43









Uma casa isolada. 
44









A parte dos fundos é que dá vista para a rua... 
45








46









Vistas
47








48








49








50









Mais casas
51








52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59









Adorei esse portão dessa casa ainda em obras.
60









Mais casas sendo construídas!
61

















Vistas que se tem de ruas dentro do Vila Castela.
62








63









Mais casas


----------



## Dragnet (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice residential area, now is that still Belo Horizonte city.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Dragnet said:


> Very nice residential area, now is that still Belo Horizonte city.


Yes, it´s still Belo Horizonte.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

BH is amazing! :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dragnet said:


> Once again, I notice that the majority of Brazil's cities are made up of residential apartment buildings. I am not a city developer, but is it cheaper in cost to build a highrise and house people as to building a neighborhood of houses. I love the idea of having a backyard and front yard in my house, also the fact it provides privacy. It seems that in Brazil you have a 75% option of living space being in a highrise apartment only. Could someone answer me ?


No...I think you're wrong...our suburbs are suprisingly made up of low rises (house with backyards). The problem is that our cities have downtowns have not only comercial buildings, but residencial buildings. If you are american, I think that you can compare our cities to what happens in NYC for instance: residencial and comercial alike in Manhattan.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful modern houses in the "sierras"!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

wooow, Great city!
and the last pics indeed are too bad, a lotof closing pix
but I liked very much that pic of the condos on mountains, wonderful! 
Good selection in open thread, good taste!kay:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, very nice BH :cheers:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics, Kazàn!! kay:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Indeed!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Belo Horizonte :cheers: thanks for sharing them


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Christos, you're very kind, as usual.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

BH's avenues are so pretty I like it..


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

BH residential areas like Belvedere are simply amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Pegasusbsb27: Thanks and welcome; that particurarly district (in this page) after a second looking looks really very good, beautiful' those houses are great :yes:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

somelc said:


> BELO HORIZONTE FROM ALTAVILA TOWER, A NIGHT VIEW:


This is a nice photo, never saw it


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Really cool Pictures. I've never been here before.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Night photo of Belo Horizonte: was indeed great capture :cheers:


----------



## Tarsis Scherer (Aug 26, 2009)

LFellipe said:


> This is a nice photo, never saw it












veery nice, Bh is so colorfull at night:nuts:


----------



## KarlArgelino (Dec 23, 2009)

Los Angeles of the tropics! :drool:


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates of the city; i really like Belo Horizonte, very much


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Realmente, essa cidade é linda!

Beautiful, again!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice new photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The airport of Belo Horizonte, in above photo looks quite small to me... perhaps the angle of the photo makes that


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*I collected some photos of Belo Horizonte, and here are:*


*Some photos of the city, since ancient*



























*The center, currently*:





























































































*The government Freedom Square*



















































*Some general photos of the city*



























*Some photos of the Pope's Square, with an overview of the city*






























*Some photos of the Pampulha region:*

















































*Some photos of the new neighborhood (and rich) of Belvedere*


















































*Photos in the gazebo Mangabeiras*
















































*A photo from the top of our mountain of the Corral, which surrounds the southern part of city*
















*And finishing, some general photos of Belo Horizonte, during the evening and night*



































¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
¨
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice photos from Belo Horizonte


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> The airport of Belo Horizonte, in above photo looks quite small to me... perhaps the angle of the photo makes that


yes, it is not great ... built in the 80s to a maximum 5,000,000 passengers year


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Di-brazil said:


>


Excellent picture thread on Belo, 
the skyline looks incredible!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@GIM: About the airport there is plan to expand the airport, new buildings etc?


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> @GIM: About the airport there is plan to expand the airport, new buildings etc?


Yes, there are plans to expand the airport Confins aimed precisely the 2014 World Cup.
It is expected that by 2013 passenger capacity will be expanded from the current 5.5 million passengers year to 10 million passengers year.

There are even pictures of how will the new terminal:







































But honestly, this new terminal we are not sure when they procure will be ready










(Translated using Google Translator







)

Ok?!


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

excelents


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From that plan, the project looks great... lets see


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

GIM, Essa foto da Afonso Pena nos anos 70 (ou talvez no final dos anos 60) me trouxe lembranças cara. Lembro-me de estar dentro de um ônibus ( provavelmente o Circular) quando cruzamos a avenida em direção a Santa Casa...Eu era pequeno ainda, morava no interior, em Araújos, e minha mãe trabalhava na casa de uma senhora italiana na Bias Fortes, quase esquina com a R. da Bahia, D. Carmela Falci....Uau!! que saudade!!!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> GIM, Essa foto da Afonso Pena nos anos 70 (ou talvez no final dos anos 60) me trouxe lembranças cara. Lembro-me de estar dentro de um ônibus ( provavelmente o Circular) quando cruzamos a avenida em direção a Santa Casa...Eu era pequeno ainda, morava no interior, em Araújos, e minha mãe trabalhava na casa de uma senhora italiana na Bias Fortes, quase esquina com a R. da Bahia, D. Carmela Falci....Uau!! que saudade!!!



Rapaz então fomos contemporâneos nesta época, final 60 e começo de 70s...chequei a pegar a av. Afonso Pena com aquelas árvores...era meninote ainda. Também sinto saudades dessa época... *estamos ficando velhos!*







Somos vovôs no forum do Skyscrapercity (pelo menos o brasileiro onde todos dizem ter entre 16 e 25 anos).


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

GIM said:


> Rapaz então fomos contemporâneos nesta época, final 60 e começo de 70s...chequei a pegar a av. Afonso Pena com aquelas árvores...era meninote ainda. Também sinto saudades dessa época... *estamos ficando velhos!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nem me fale...Me lembro dos bondes passando pela Ezequiel Dias (eu era bem pequeno, talvez quatro ou 5 anos.), lembro-me dos trolibus, lembro dos ônibus da real com cores bem vivas ( acho que vermelho e prata) subindo e descendo a Afonso Pena. Lembro-me que quando eu perguntei pra minha mãe o que era uma torre que ficava onde hoje fica a rodoviária ela me respondeu que era a Feira de Amostras....Cara...vou fazer 52 anos!!! affff


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

The new terminal looks great! Hope everything goes to plan and this turns out as good as it looks! Beautiful city..


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> The new terminal looks great! Hope everything goes to plan and this turns out as good as it looks! Beautiful city..


It has to go, after all the World Cup is just ahead the corner...:lol:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics of Belo Horizonte, specially at night. It's very nice. Regards.*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*more pictures from Belo Horizonte.... ;-)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice new photos of Belo Horizonte :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Raul, tell me one thing, the buildings in the second picture are the new State Administrative Center?...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Raul, tell me one thing, the buildings in the second picture are the new State Administrative Center?...


Pegasusbsb27, I'm not Raul, but yes, these photos are the new State Administrative Center, in an unusual angle!.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing BH.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> It has to go, after all the World Cup is just ahead the corner...:lol:


:lol::lol:


Stunning pics btw!  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panoramic view of Belo Horizonte:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/coryjon/4520520933/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey guys, this thread is awesome.

I've recently created a Belo Horizonte thread on the "Urban Showcase", I meant to post few pics per post but to update it frequently like some other forumers do. Unfortunatelly, it hasn't got many comments, I'm afraid it's dead already.

Maybe someone looking this thread would like to see it. Here's the link:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1112579

Please comment if you this it's worth it, I really would like to post more pics.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Panoramic view of Belo Horizonte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The distant landscape is beautiful, but unfortunately, as in any developing city, the slums are present, as these homes show.
Maybe in the future (I think) these problems will be solved. We're working on it.


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Belo Horizonte(Taken By Google & Panoramio) I hope you like 
*Belvedere Neighborhood *:
































*Center :*

































Sorry if there's something wrong , i'm a brand new user 
and sorry about the English too, i don't use translator cuz' I hate it, and i'm 13 years old and still learning :lol:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Leo, suas duas primeiras fotos estão grandes demais. Sugiro que as retire...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Some panos I took a while ago:


----------



## FilipeR (Aug 28, 2009)

nice pictures, JP!!!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

>


G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S !


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Panoramic view of Belo Horizonte:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coryjon/4520520933/


Another one taken by the same person:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coryjon/4520595121/sizes/l/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Those updates were gift from gods!


----------



## DBertrand (Jul 19, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khowaga/4815290824/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gutembberg/4326177708/in/photostream/


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Amazing photos! 
Some more:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

.
Belo Horizonte in this Youtube video, it shows a vibrant and beautiful. Watch it!








Link:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rjbt0hwMM8


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! Excellent video!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

This one was taken by myself. For more, check this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1210799#post63374347


----------



## Stgocl (Sep 1, 2010)

Amazing city! I love MG and its food. Nice cities you have in Brazil. Brazilians are such a nice people too.
Congratulations!..BH is awesome!


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

More pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The video and those photos are excellent, very nice


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

i've already visited BH and it is a horrible dirty city IMO but the BH people is very receptive


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

OH MIGHT YOU JUST WENT TO THE CITY POOR AREA BECAUSE WHEN I WENT TO BH I FOUN ONE OF THE NICIEST BIG CITIES OF BRAZIL


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> i've already visited BH and it is a horrible dirty city IMO but the BH people is very receptive


When was that, in the 70's? C'mon, don't say bull... I bet BH is cleaner than most of Brazilian big cities.


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

^^ Agree with you, BH is so much better than other cities in Brazil!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
Well, BH is, after Salvador, my favorite city in Brasil. The last time I visited the city was this year in june. Some places were not so clean as they used to be, the hippie fair was terrible but we cannot judge a whole city because of some dirty parts in the old downtown.


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Tourniquet said:


> ^^
> Well, BH is, after Salvador, my favorite city in Brasil. The last time I visited the city was this year in june. Some places were not so clean as they used to be, the hippie fair was terrible but we cannot judge a whole city because of some dirty parts in the old downtown.


Yes,you're right, the old downtown is not very clean indeed


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

I collected some pictures on the internet, here are with the related links:















Link: http://images.somelc.multiply.com/i...t.jpg?et=UjPNcgY0F+go+ieQLmtnUw&nmid=72772536














LInk:http://www.ufmg.br/online/arquivos/anexos/Belo_Horizonte.JPG













Link:http://iguide.travel/photos/Belo_Horizonte-3.jpg













Link: http://iguide.travel/photos/Belo_Horizonte-2.jpg













Link: http://gisele.gika.zip.net/images/BeloHorizonte.jpg




*That's it for today.*









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

More pictures 





































Photos:Renatobh


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Maria Theresa said:


> In all brazilian big cities there are districts where only houses are allowed. I´ll show you one of these districts in Belo Horizonte, called Vila Castela. Pics were taken by me 2 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> Primeiro, algumas fotos aéreas que não são minhas e foram tiradas do thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=819344, mostrando o condomínio Vila Castela, em Nova Lima.
> ...












.





I loved the modern architecture of some houses!


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

it's sad to see that ugly shoe boxes are constructed also in Brazil, I thought it was just an argentinean madness...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Luli Pop said:


> it's sad to see that ugly shoe boxes are constructed also in Brazil, I thought it was just an argentinean madness...




I do not think so ... they are white, light, airy, easy to maintain, is light entering the houses, .....but taste is taste and each has his own!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos from Belo Horizonte 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/planetdervisionen/4739998890/in/photostream/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Some street level shots of BH:










































































































































*Click here to see more:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1210799


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Belo Horizonte positively reminds me Melbourne a lot.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

BH look like Melbourne only if you are high on crack :lol:.


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

^^ It can't remember Melbourne at all,but is a wonderful city indeed!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> BH look like Melbourne only if you are high on crack :lol:.


He Pegasusbsb27 has the right to express his opinion and you its yours, but without lowering the level of what is written here, ok?!.

JPBrasil nice pictures at street level, by the way!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

Thanks

BTW I don't think BH looks like Melbourne, although I love both cities...


----------



## CaioPhilipeMG (Jun 14, 2010)

GIM said:


> He Pegasusbsb27 has the right to express his opinion and you its yours, but without lowering the level of what is written here, ok?!.


:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

,

*I collected some panoramic pictures - (I love especially the night shots) - Belo Horizonte, day and night:
*​












Flickr *rdenubila*
Link:http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4716912823_24c2218207_b.jpg














Flickr *mario machado*
Link:http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2766/4068703951_fca05ee6cb_b.jpg















Flickr *Luiz Castelo*
Link:http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2012/2139777158_787b745571_b.jpg















Flickr *Stephen DF Bailey*
Link:http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2033/2239388165_cb270d02c7_b.jpg














Flickr *lucabelga*
Link: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4077/4869539328_b1b59b09dc_b.jpg













Flickr * http://ecologiasocial.multiply.com/*
Link:http://farm1.static.flickr.com/176/440175869_cd584bb445_b.jpg














Flickr *Clayton Fonseca*
Link: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3348/3627126114_a642cf1d68_b.jpg














Flickr *planetdervisionen*
Link:http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1028/1297868496_24b8c5ae5c_b.jpg














Flickr *Fernando Góes*
Link: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4241431983_f3b83843a0_b.jpg


*And Merry Christmas to all !!!!!*​
.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


great pics.....


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

There is this panorama by Bruno BHZ:


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

:cheers: :cheers:

Yes, it doesn't look like Melbourne. Both cities are nearly the same size in population. Though Melbourne GDP is much bigger: 172 billion dollars (in 2008) to 61 billion for Belo Horizonte.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Today is Belo Horizonte's 113rd anniversary. Let's celebrate!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

JPBrazil said:


> Today is Belo Horizonte's 113rd anniversary. Let's celebrate!


That video and this video below, are the best on BH!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aerial view of Belo Horizonte:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/engenhariadoimpossivel/4288466673/in/photostream/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Some aerial shots:




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/portalbelohorizonte/


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Another good video about *Belo Horizonte*:


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Excelent videos and pics. :cheers:


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow! Those first two shots are just amazing, and it's number 3? Very impressive.


----------



## 421368 (Jun 21, 2009)

Too overloaded forum...slow down the picture posting, people, or it'll become extremely boring taking a look at the whole stuff.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*The Pampulha Lake:*



Lagoa da Pampulha - Belo Horizonte by raphaelbrescia, on Flickr



Lagoa da Pampulha by Carla Luma, on Flickr



Mineirinho/Mineirão/Igreja de São Francisco-Belo Horizonte-MG-BRASIL by Marília Mag, on Flickr



Cassino / Museu de Arte da Pampulha, Belo Horizonte, MG by pedro kok, on Flickr



Cassino / Museu de Arte da Pampulha, Belo Horizonte, MG by pedro kok, on Flickr



Pampulha - Belo Horizonte, MG by Cristiano Maia, on Flickr



Lagoa da Pampulha, Belo Horizonte by Marquinho!!!, on Flickr



Parque da Pampulha by Carlos Magalhães, on Flickr



Pampulha / Belo Horizonte - MG by Maurivan Luiz, on Flickr



cartoline da pampulha by elaboratorio05, on Flickr


07/09/2009 - Dia da Independência - Pampulha - Belo Horizonte / MG by elder_b_a, on Flickr



Igreja Sao Francisco de Assis, by cri_salida, on Flickr

Thanks for today.....


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*In the southern part, Belo Horizonte is surrounded and protected by the beautiful Serra do Curral (Sierra Corral).
Here are some photos of it:*



Serra do curral por ℭonceição ℭosta, no Flickr



Instante mágico... por ℭonceição ℭosta, no Flickr



Serra do Curral por marcelocgreco, no Flickr


Serra do Curral - Belo Horizonte por dannlopes, no Flickr



Serra do Curral - BH por fabiodasilveira, no Flickr



serra do curral por CARLOSWEICK, no Flickr




BH vista por trás da Serra do Curral por carribeiro, no Flickr


*Its silhouette at dusk*


Da laje do Ze por nidin sanches, no Flickr



*It's all for today. Thank you.*


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*In The downtown:*


BH é referência para obtenção de recursos federais para obras de turismo por Portal PBH, no Flickr


BH é referência para obtenção de recursos federais para obras de turismo por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Conjunto JK e praça Raul soares por aluisiof, no Flickr


BELO HORIZONTE - MG por sergioavelino, no Flickr


----------



## Lucca_gc (Oct 3, 2010)

Brazilian cities are in need of an urgent facelift!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Lucca_gc said:


> Brazilian cities are in need of an urgent facelift!


I agreed!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*B.H. in detaisl*


BELO HORIZONTE - MG por sergioavelino, no Flickr


BELO HORIZONTE - MG por sergioavelino, no Flickr


BELO HORIZONTE - MG por sergioavelino, no Flickr


BELO HORIZONTE - MG por sergioavelino, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Mercado Central e Minascentro por gustavole, no Flickr


Praça Sete por gustavole, no Flickr


Brilho por gustavole, no Flickr


Bahia com Carijós por Elmo Alves, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*View:*


BH por Tom Alves !, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Another view:*


Belo Horizonte por somel, no Flickr

*From my flickr*:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*And another B.H. view from my flickr:
*

Belo Horizonte por somel, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*A room with a view...*



Belo Horizonte/MG-Minha janela, nem tão indiscreta assim! Mostra que a beleza da noite lá fora promete, você não acha??? por Marília Mag, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*And other from my Flickr:*


BELO HORIZONTE MINHA CIDADE por somel, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*And a panoramic view, with the Corral Sierra in the background:*


Serra do Curral por cleiber leão, no Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful Pictures!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah...Belo Horizonte is a beautiful city!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Feliz ano novo BH - Happy New Year BH por PauloCorrêa, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

IMG_2917 por Ricardo Diamante, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*And the Praça do Papa (Pope´s square):*


Praca do Papa HDR.jpg por Ricardo Diamante, no Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Fabianoleite


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

P&B - BH Noite por Ricardo Diamante, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Pillow Fight, Praça da Liberdade, Belo Horizonte, 03/04/2010 por Tom Braga, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*In Praça da Liberdade (Freedom Square), a complex of museums, recently inaugurated, among them Tim UFMG Space of Knowledge:*


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Espaço TIM UFMG do Conhecimento por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Another museum, in the same complex, is the Memorial Minas Gerais*



Memorial Minas Gerais por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr




Memorial Minas Gerais - Vale por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Memorial Minas Gerais - Vale por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Memorial Minas Gerais - Vale por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Memorial Minas Gerais por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Memorial Minas Gerais por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Memorial Minas Gerais Vale por Governo de Minas Gerais, no Flickr


Memorial Minas Gerais Vale por Governo de Minas Gerais, no Flickr



Memorial Minas Gerais por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Memorial Minas Gerais por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Memorial Minas Gerais por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


DSC01272 por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*And within the same complex of museums, there is the Museum of Mining and Metal:*


Museu das minas e do Metal - BH por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Museu das minas e do Metal - BH por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Museu das minas e do Metal - BH por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Museu das minas e do Metal - BH por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Museu das minas e do Metal - BH por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Museu das minas e do Metal - BH por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Museu das minas e do Metal - BH por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Museu das minas e do Metal - BH por Diogo F Nunes, no Flickr


Museu das Minas e do Metal por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Here is the Praça da Liberdade -Freedom Square - , where the museum complex is installed. Liberty Square was built in the early construction of Belo Horizonte and was intended to concentrate the administrative buildings of the state of Minas Gerais. These old buildings, is that museums are installed, provided that the administrative sector of the state was transferred to the complex "Administrative City of Minas Gerais", located in the vector north of Belo Horizonte.
*



Praça da Liberdade - 1905 por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr



 Praça da Liberdade por sergiolemes, no Flickr

 Praça da Liberdade por sergiolemes, no Flickr




 Praça da Liberdade por sergiolemes, no Flickr


 Praça da Liberdade por sergiolemes, no Flickr


 Praça da Liberdade por sergiolemes, no Flickr



 Praça da Liberdade por sergiolemes, no Flickr

 Praça da Liberdade por sergiolemes, no Flickr


 Praça da Liberdade por sergiolemes, no Flickr



Praça da Liberdade por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Praça da Liberdade por Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


Praça da Liberdade por Vinícius Augusto, no Flickr


Belo Horizone, July 2011 por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr



Praça da Liberdade por rocha.foto, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll live in BH when I get to the college


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

brazilteen said:


> I'll live in BH when I get to the college


Oh, good! Welcome, I hope that when it does, you enjoy life in BH ...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*The Liberty Square, is also an important site for fun families, who take their children to walk, bike rides, fun, even cultural manifestations, such as music, art exhibitions ...including young dating couples*



Praça da Liberdade por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr



Mulheres na Praça por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr


Mulheres na Praça por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr



Praça da Liberdade por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr



Praça da Liberdade, junho 2011 por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr



Praça da Liberdade, junho 201 por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr



Praça da Liberdade, junho 201 por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr



Capoeira na Praça por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr


Ipé Roxo da Praça da Liberdade por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr


Praça da Liberdade por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr


A noiva no tapete roxo - The bride por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr



Praça da Liberdade por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr



Praça da Liberdade por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr



Praça da Liberdade por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr

*But, in Belo Horizonte, there are many other public parks and squares, which will gradually displaying.
Thanks for today!*


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Palace of the executive branch of the State of Minas Gerais, located in the same square:*


#Série Olhares - Palacio da Liberdade - Sede do Governo de Minas por terradasgerais, no Flickr


Palácio da Liberdade - MG por Filipe Rodrigues, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*And a video:*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great updates....:cheers:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*More panoramic pictures of Belo Horizonte (I love this kind of photo):*

*The photo below was certainly taken from the top of the Sierra Corral*

052 por emerson-imagens, no Flickr


*Blue horizon:*

Belo Horizonte por heltonmc, no Flickr


*This is an impressive density and tension:*

Almost touching the sky... por Marcos Fábio M.L., no Flickr

*This one has a strong, impressive sky:*

Sem título por Thayla Klegein, no Flickr

*A beautiful night with a small moon in the sky:*

Belo Horizonte por Arthur Castro, no Flickr


*Night profound and enlightened:*

Belo Horizonte a noite por heltonmc, no Flickr

*Just for today, thanks!*


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

love the museums!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

.
*Here I am again, with panoramic photos of my beloved Belo Horizonte:...
*

Beagá City por Macapuna *PC queimou, por isso a ausência*, no Flickr


DSC00059 por wtekcj, no Flickr

(Praça do Papa= Pope's Place)



Praça do Papa por Márcio Zuba, no Flickr



beautiful horizon por andrewrmcintyre, no Flickr



Praça do Papa por Felipe Arruda, no Flickr



||my favorite view of my favorite city por Arthur Seabra || choﻛen1, no Flickr

*
Happy 2012 to everyone!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Belo Horizonte


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice skyline panos from Belo Horizonte....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last one with the moon is really great


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks guys ... and happy new year to everyone!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*More* * Belo Horizonte*


Minha Aldeia by Tom Alves !, on Flickr



Belo Horizonte - vista da serra by RodrigoCT, on Flickr



Settimo cielo 1 DSC_0001 copia by palin21, on Flickr



Belo Horizonte by Julia Franco, on Flickr



Minha vista. by Brayhan Hawryliszyn, on Flickr




sobre as nuvens 2 por mario machado, no Flickr



 Noturna por ℭonceição ℭosta, no Flickr




Praça do Papa por Julia Franco, no Flickr



Belo Horizonte: Amanhecer por Felipe Arruda, no Flickr

Thanks!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*A view of Sierra Curral in the southern part of the city:*



. por Leo Peixoto, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*More Belo Horizonte*


Viaduto Santa Tereza por Leo Peixoto, no Flickr



Parque Municipal - BH por Leo Peixoto, no Flickr


Viaduto Santa Tereza por Leo Peixoto, no Flickr


Centro Cultura por Leo Peixoto, no Flickr


Igreja da Boa Viagem por Fabio G Silva, no Flickr


Igreja da Boa Viagem por Fabio G Silva, no Flickr


Praça da Liberdade, BH por Vicente França, no Flickr


Ipês - Av. Olinto Meireles por Regional Barreiro, no Flickr


Ipês - Av. Olinto Meireles por Regional Barreiro, no Flickr


Parque das Águas por Regional Barreiro, no Flickr


Parque das Águas por Regional Barreiro, no Flickr


Parque das Águas por Regional Barreiro, no Flickr


Ra(z)ul Soares por Rafael.Carneiro, no Flickr


Urbanices bonfinescas por Rafael.Carneiro, no Flickr


VELHO E NOVO por Rafael.Carneiro, no Flickr


PRAÇA DA ESTAÇÃO por Rafael.Carneiro, no Flickr


Vendo Este Apto por Rafael.Carneiro, no Flickr


Savassi and Serra do Curral - Belo Horizonte, Brazil por whl.travel, no Flickr


Trees - Belo Horizonte, Brazil por whl.travel, no Flickr


Praça Raul Soares - Belo Horizonte, Brazil por whl.travel, no Flickr


Serra do Curral por Clauz Jardim, no Flickr


18/03/2008 - Belo Horizonte (Belvedere) - Brasil por B Amâncio, no Flickr

*All for now.... ( in the anterior page has lots and lots of interesting (and beautiful) photos of Belo Horizonte!*


*****************************************************


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*And more Belo Horizonte...(I insist, hehehe)
*



Serie BH - P&B / BH Series B&W por PauloCorrêa, no Flickr


São 19 horas em BH... 7 PM in Belo Horizonte por PauloCorrêa, no Flickr


Olhar acima de BH por PauloCorrêa, no Flickr


*****************************************************


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*B.H. Black&White By Night*


BH a noite por Paulino Cicero, no Flickr

*********************************************************


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

* Belo Horizonte*


Municipal Park of Belo Horizont por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr



Square of Freedom por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr


Square of Freedom por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr


Barbacena Avenue  por Haroldo Kennedy, no Flickr

_______________________________________________________


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

Extremely beautiful and vivid.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Baleares said:


> Extremely beautiful and vivid.


Oh, yeah, Baleares! Thanks.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte details....*


Parque Municipal por Portal PBH, no Flickr



Foto clube BH - Zero people 123 por Rodrigo Marcandier, no Flickr


Parques de BH: a melhor opção para as férias por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte's Central Market por palmieri, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte ganha sua quinta ciclovia por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Foto clube BH - Zero people 124 por Rodrigo Marcandier, no Flickr


Foto clube BH - Zero people 118 por Rodrigo Marcandier, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Foto clube BH - Zero people 110 por Rodrigo Marcandier, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte/MG por Ratão Diniz, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte/MG por Ratão Diniz, no Flickr


Foto clube BH - Zero people 64 por Rodrigo Marcandier, no Flickr


Foto clube BH - Zero people 67 por Rodrigo Marcandier, no Flickr


Foto clube BH - Zero people 96 por Rodrigo Marcandier, no Flickr


Foto clube BH - Zero people 104 por Rodrigo Marcandier, no Flickr


Foto clube BH - Zero people 5 por Rodrigo Marcandier, no Flickr


Foto clube BH - Zero people 12 por Rodrigo Marcandier, no Flickr


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte*



Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA por JCassiano, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA por JCassiano, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA por JCassiano, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA por JCassiano, no Flickr


Pampulha at night por M. Couto, no Flickr


.MG. por Gustavo_Rocha, no Flickr


Bom dia BH ! por Guigo_Mr, no Flickr


Pedacinho de BH por Guigo_Mr, no Flickr


Riscando a cidade por Guigo_Mr, no Flickr


AV.AFONSO PENA-BH por mario machado, no Flickr


Fonte da Praça da Liberdade (Natal) por Ludmila Tavares, no Flickr


P1230909 por georg.erber, no Flickr


P1230911 por georg.erber, no Flickr


P1230907 por georg.erber, no Flickr


Belô bela por Rogério Paco, no Flickr


*Ok for today......*

.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte* *in* *Panoramio*










*Photo by Ganzilotomich*









*Photo by Andarilho*









*Photo by Waferre*









*Photo by Paulo Yuji Takarada*


*****************************************************
*****************************************************


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning views!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> Stunning views!


Thanks, *Parisian Girl*, I give continuity to the thread opened by *PegasusBSB27*, who was banned, but the thread deserves continuity.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte*


Cassino / Museu de Arte da Pampulha, Belo Horizonte, MG por Pedro Kok, no Flickr


Cassino / Museu de Arte da Pampulha, Belo Horizonte, MG por Pedro Kok, no Flickr



Cassino / Museu de Arte da Pampulha, Belo Horizonte, MG por Pedro Kok, no Flickr


MUSEU DE ARTES E OFÍCIOS - BELO HORIZONTE - MINAS GERAIS - BRASIL - MUSEUM OF ARTS AND OCCUPATIONS - BELO HORIZONTE CITY - MINAS GERAIS STATE - BRAZIL por Artur V.Iannini, no Flickr


MUSEU DE ARTES E OFÍCIOS - BELO HORIZONTE - MINAS GERAIS - BRASIL - MUSEUM OF ARTS AND OCCUPATIONS - BELO HORIZONTE CITY - MINAS GERAIS STATE - BRAZIL por Artur V.Iannini, no Flickr


MUSEU DAS ARTES E OFÍCIOS - BELO HORIZONTE - MINAS GERAIS - BRASIL - MUSEUM OF THE ARTS AND OCCUPATIONS - BELO HORIZONTE - MINAS GERAIS STATE - BRAZIL" por Artur V.Iannini, no Flickr


museu artes e oficios por Luna Siqueira, no Flickr


museu artes e oficios  por Luna Siqueira, no Flickr


museu artes e oficios  por Luna Siqueira, no Flickr


museu artes e oficios  por Luna Siqueira, no Flickr


Museu de Artes e Ofícios por ClaudioCosta, no Flickr


Museu de Artes e Ofícios por ClaudioCosta, no Flickr

**********************************************************
**********************************************************


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte**

View the city from the Serra do Corral, with the viewpoint of Radio City
*









Panoramio - Photo by Paulo Yuji Takarada 









Panoramio - Photo by Paulo Yuji Takarada









Panoramio - Photo by Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

The Mangabeiras Park in Belo Horizonte


Parque das Mangabeiras comemora 30 anos com muita cultura por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Parque das Mangabeiras comemora 30 anos com muita cultura por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Parque das Mangabeiras comemora 30 anos com muita cultura por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Parque das Mangabeiras comemora 30 anos com muita cultura por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Parque das Mangabeiras comemora 30 anos com muita cultura por Portal PBH, no Flickr









http://www.icb.ufmg.br/projetosol/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/parque-mangabeiras.jpg









http://www.napracinha.com.br/2012_04_01_archive.html


Parque das Mangabeiras passa por auditoria da Unesco por Portal PBH, no Flickr

********************************************************
********************************************************


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*And more* Belo Horizonte


A cidade e a serra por Leo de Souza, no Flickr



Jardim Botânico-BH por Egon Nicomedes, no Flickr


IMG_0920[1] por black_wall, no Flickr


braz47 por brucesflickr, no Flickr


Cristóvão Colombo Avenue por koichimura, no Flickr

As palmeiras e o palácio por W Gaspar, no Flickr


Intrincado por W Gaspar, no Flickr


Estilos por W Gaspar, no Flickr


Square of the Pope por koichimura, no Flickr


Bandeirantes Avenue por koichimura, no Flickr


braz14 por brucesflickr, no Flickr


Edificio Acaiaca por Leo de Souza, no Flickr


Centro velho por Leo de Souza, no Flickr


Cidade Administrativa: Governo do Estado de Minas Gerais - Brasil por Egon Nicomedes, no Flickr


Centro de Cultura por Leo de Souza, no Flickr


Cemitério Bonfim por Leo de Souza, no Flickr


Edificio Maletta - Belo Horizonte/MG por Leo de Souza, no Flickr


braz72 por brucesflickr, no Flickr


BH por leolimatv, no Flickr


braz73 por brucesflickr, no Flickr


Av. CRISTIANO MACHADO por Leo de Souza, no Flickr


Deus te abençoe por Leo de Souza, no Flickr


braz107 por brucesflickr, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte Bairro Dona Clara por Leo de Souza, no Flickr


Favela da Serra e Serra do Curral por Leo de Souza, no Flickr


Praça da Estação por Leo de Souza, no Flickr


Chuvas em Minas Gerais por Marcell de Barros, no Flickr


*Its all for today.....*


----------



## danieloc (Feb 9, 2008)

Brasilian cities are incredibly dense...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes .. and Belo Horizonte, is more "compressed" so, since it is located in valleys surrounded by mountains, where only the northern part of town is flatter, and is where the city will expand in general.
Thanks for your comment!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Edit


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Belo Horizonte por _Clark_, no Flickr

.


----------



## Ricardo Leite Parra (Apr 27, 2013)

A very beautiful city
Nice pics


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Japanese Garden Belo Horizonte*​

Ópera “Madame Butterfly” será apresentada no Zoológico de BH por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Ópera “Madame Butterfly” será apresentada no Zoológico de BH por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Página 1 - Madame Butterfly - Suziane Fonseca (4) por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Ópera “Madame Butterfly” será apresentada no Zoológico de BH por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Ópera “Madame Butterfly” será apresentada no Zoológico de BH por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Ópera “Madame Butterfly” será apresentada no Zoológico de BH por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Jardim Zoológico é palco de adaptação inédita de ópera clássica por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Jardim Zoológico é palco de adaptação inédita de ópera clássica por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Ópera “Madame Butterfly” será apresentada no Zoológico de BH por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Ópera “Madame Butterfly” será apresentada no Zoológico de BH por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Jardim Zoológico é palco de adaptação inédita de ópera clássica por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Zoológico de BH por DJ Roger, no Flickr


#Detalhes do Jardim Japones - Fundação Zoobotanica de BH / Comemoração dos 100 anos da Imigração Japonesa no Basil por Caravaggio_Designer, no Flickr


#Detalhes-Jardim japonês - "Fundação Zoobotânica de BH" por Caravaggio_Designer, no Flickr


#Detalhes-Jardim japonês - "Fundação Zoobotânica de BH" por Caravaggio_Designer, no Flickr


#Detalhes-Jardim japonês - "Fundação Zoobotânica de BH" por Caravaggio_Designer, no Flickr


Jardim Japonês - Zoo BH por Elaine Almeida, no Flickr


Jardim Japonês - BH por Ednardo_, no Flickr


Jardim Japonês - BH por Ednardo_, no Flickr


IMG_8885 por Marcelo Vieira 1991, no Flickr


IMG_8892 por Marcelo Vieira 1991, no Flickr

**************************​*


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte*


BH por estrr, no Flickr


Igreja São Francisco de Assis por Ana Luisa Bambirra, no Flickr


25022012-_DSC2741 por Elvio Gusmão Santos, no Flickr



HolyLight C. Plus por estrr, no Flickr


Sem título por estrr, no Flickr


Pru Chicu por estrr, no Flickr


UltraClicheLightMax Plus por estrr, no Flickr


Cidade Nova - Reveillon por artur.zingoni, no Flickr



Seven p.m por Ana Luisa Bambirra, no Flickr


Palácio da Liberdade por Ana Luisa Bambirra, no Flickr


UltraClicheLightMax por estrr, no Flickr


Sem título por estrr, no Flickr


Belo fim de tarde na lagoa da Pampulha (Belo Horizonte) por Rafaelp_, no Flickr


Sem título por estrr, no Flickr


Fotografia não é apenas técnica, é estar no lugar certo e na hora certa por Rafaelp_, no Flickr


Sem título por estrr, no Flickr



Sec de Educação por Elvio Gusmão Santos, no Flickr


IMG_0386 por Elvio Gusmão Santos, no Flickr


25022012-_DSC2727 por Elvio Gusmão Santos, no Flickr


Movement por Elvio Gusmão Santos, no Flickr



Praça da Liberdade por Guilherme Madaleno, no Flickr


Praça da Liberdade em Belo Horizonte por Guilherme Madaleno, no Flickr


Um Belo Horizonte  por Guilherme Madaleno, no Flickr


Avenida Afonso Pena em Belo Horizonte por Guilherme Madaleno, no Flickr


Sem título por JeaneAngelica, no Flickr


Sem título por JeaneAngelica, no Flickr


Praça das Águas - Praça das Mangabeiras por Guilherme Madaleno, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte 2 por Arturo-, no Flickr


DSC_8166 por Linas G, no Flickr



DSC_8118 por Linas G, no Flickr


DSC_8101 por Linas G, no Flickr


DSC_8115 por Linas G, no Flickr


DSC_8083 por Linas G, no Flickr




Um Belo Horizonte! por Guilherme Madaleno, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte​*
*Bairro Bandeirantes - Pampulha District*

And now I will give a total of three quotes in a post of the forumer *Raphael*, about on one of the districts of the Pampulha, in the northern region of the city of Belo Horizonte:




Raphael1985 said:


> A regional Pampulha concentra alguns dos bairros mais nobres da cidade de Belo Horizonte como o São Luiz, Jardim Atlântico (parte sul da avenida Portugal), o pequeno São José e o protagonista da vez: Bandeirantes.
> 
> A maior parte de seus lotes tem mais de mil metros quadrados e suas principais ruas e avenidas possuem nomes italianos como Piza, Carrara, Trento, Cremona, Calábria, Palermo, Siena, Lombardia...
> 
> ...







Raphael1985 said:


> 13 - Uma casa nova, estavam retirando a placa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Raphael1985 said:


> 27 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte​*
*And a thread earlier also on the area south of the city known as "Belvedere" (by altitude, and consequently, views of the city).
Belo Horizonte, due to its geographical conditions, is a city overly concentrated vertically in buildings and more buildings, predominantly residential ...

Thread made ​​by forummer JPBRASIL
 - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=749568 - 
*



JPBrazil said:


> Eu estava fazendo um trabalho de escola e precisava de tirar umas fotos do Belvedere, eu andei pela parte dos predios e das casas. Infelizmente nao consegui tirar fotos da parte das casas pois comecou a chover e eu estava a pé. No final eu peguei uma carona para ir pra casa e de quebra tirei umas fotos do skyline do Buritis.
> 
> 1 - Cliche
> 
> ...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*And...*

*Belo Horizonte​*


Praça Do Papa, Belo Horizonte, MG por Turma de Formiga, MG, no Flickr



Praça Do Papa, Belo Horizonte, MG por Turma de Formiga, MG, no Flickr



Praça Do Papa, Belo Horizonte, MG por Turma de Formiga, MG, no Flickr



BHZ NIGHT VIEWS por Turma de Formiga, MG, no Flickr



BHZ NIGHT VIEWS por Turma de Formiga, MG, no Flickr



BHZ NIGHT VIEWS por Turma de Formiga, MG, no Flickr


.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

uma noite em Belo Horizonte por flamarion n., no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*
*****************************
Belo Horizonte

*****************************
​*


The Pampulha Casino - Niemeyer - 1942 por Amblipyge, no Flickr


Edificio Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte, 1955 por Amblipyge, no Flickr


The Pampulha Casino - Niemeyer - 1942 por Amblipyge, no Flickr


Church of St Francis - Niemeyer - 1943 por Amblipyge, no Flickr


Edifício Acaiaca, Belo Horizonte, 1943 por Amblipyge, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais por Ricardo Laf, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais por Ricardo Laf, no Flickr


Rua da Bahia por Ricardo Laf, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte, MG por Ricardo Laf, no Flickr


Centro de Cultura Belo Horizonte e Ed Maleta por Ricardo Laf, no Flickr


Edifício Maleta por Ricardo Laf, no Flickr


Página 2 - Semana Nacional de Museus - MAP©Nathália Turcheti por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Fundação Municipal de Cultura - PBH por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Página 2 - Semana Nacional de Museus - CRMODA©Nathália Turcheti por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Fundação Municipal de Cultura - PBH por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Página 2 - Semana Nacional de Museus - CASADOBAILE©Glenio Campregher por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Página 1 - Centro de Referência - Divino Advincula (2) por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte - MG por Sergio Raphaël, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte - MG por Sergio Raphaël, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte - MG por Sergio Raphaël, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte - MG por Sergio Raphaël, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte - MG por Sergio Raphaël, no Flickr


belo horizonte por gaf.arq, no Flickr


belo horizonte por gaf.arq, no Flickr


belo horizonte por gaf.arq, no Flickr


pampulha por gaf.arq, no Flickr


museu de arte da pampulha por gaf.arq, no Flickr


.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*An old, however great and well updated thread made ​​by expelled forista, Maria Theresa (very irascible) ... It's about the Savassi (Nightlife, restaurants, chic shops, malls, etç), District in the south central region of* 
*Belo Horizonte​*


Maria Theresa said:


> Amadeus, na Savassi.
> 7
> 
> 
> ...



OK, byby......



***************************************************


----------



## Longot (May 18, 2013)

Nice pics !!!!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Longot!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

And the great Brazilian forista Geovanne Angelo made ​​a thread in 2011, covering the entire region of Belo Horizonte, high quality thread that reset here:



*The original link:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431004



Geovanne Angelo said:


> *Tendo como referência alguns foristas de BH, a exemplo do PietroBH, resolvi também postar varias fotos que mostram uma visão panorâmica da belíssima e querida cidade de Belo Horizonte, a famosa capital mineira. Neste primeiro thread de panorâmicas de BH, dividirei a minha postagem em 3 partes:
> 
> 1- Panorâmicas tiradas num apt do bairro Carlos Prates, região Noroeste de BH
> 2- Panorâmicas tiradas da Torre Alta Vila, em Nova Lima, área metropolitana de BH.
> ...



And here are the page 3



Geovanne Angelo said:


> *Como prometido, colocarei a ultima parte do thread que mostram panorâmicas tiradas do Parque e Mirante das Mangabeiras. Foi no início do ano, durante um passeio no qual eu levei um colega de fora da cidade pr conhecer a região. Nem imaginava na época, colocar estas fotos no skyscraper, mais acho que vale a pena aproveita-las neste thread.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Belo Horizonte​

Vista de Belo Horizonte em temporada de chuva por Israel Oliveira_2013, no Flickr


Down below lies a city! por W Gaspar, no Flickr


A Metrópole dos Mineiros por W Gaspar, no Flickr



016 por Israel Oliveira_2013, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte*


Serra do Curral por Clauz Jardim, no Flickr


Serra do Curral por Clauz Jardim, no Flickr


Serra do Curral por Clauz Jardim, no Flickr


Serra do Curral por Clauz Jardim, no Flickr

,


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

And a great video of a helicopter flight over Belo Horizonte, so you know a bit more of the city:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

.

***********Belo Horizonte**********​*


Um Belo Horizonte  por guimadaleno, no Flickr



Belo Horizonte - Serra do Curral por Leovieiraborba, no Flickr



belo horizonte por meeeeeeeeeel, no Flickr


.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!! Soon I'll post some


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*2014 arrived ... the years go fast ... here I am back, exposing pictures of my beloved city,Belo Horizonte​*

Estudo do Ministério do Turismo aponta competitividade de BH acima da média das demais capitais nacionais por Portal PBH, no Flickr


Visão de Belo Horizonte por Luminare Fotografia, no Flickr


BH All Night por phdsales, no Flickr


BH panorâmica com 16 fotos por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr



Belo Horizonte - Brazil por david.bank (www.david-bank.com), no Flickr



Cidade Administrativa por KRDiego, no Flickr



Lagoa da Pampulha por KRDiego, no Flickr


Estudo do Ministério do Turismo aponta competitividade de BH acima da média das demais capitais nacionais por Portal PBH, no Flickr



Belo Horizonte City, Brazil por Mattostes, no Flickr



Sem título por Mattostes, no Flickr



BH à noite. trilhas de luzes de carros na avenida por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr



DSC04460 por alexsandramm, no Flickr



Crepúsculo / Belo Horizonte / MG por alexsandramm, no Flickr



Sem título por Mattostes, no Flickr



Sem título por Mattostes, no Flickr



BH por filipeb, no Flickr



Belo Horizonte / 12:00 por alexsandramm, no Flickr


Estudo do Ministério do Turismo aponta competitividade de BH acima da média das demais capitais nacionais por Portal PBH, no Flickr



Estudo do Ministério do Turismo aponta competitividade de BH acima da média das demais capitais nacionais por Portal PBH, no Flickr


BRT Belo Horizonte por PAC 2, no Flickr


BRT Belo Horizonte por PAC 2, no Flickr



BRT Belo Horizonte por PAC 2, no Flickr



Investimentos em Mobilidade Urbana em Minas Gerais por Blog do Planalto, no Flickr


Parque Municipal B.Horizonte por somel, no Flickr


Sem título por julianasanc, no Flickr



Praça da Liberdade, BH por guimadaleno, no Flickr



Serra do Curral em BH, MG por guimadaleno, no Flickr


Sem título por julianasanc, no Flickr



Ruas de BH: Avenida Afonso Pena por guimadaleno, no Flickr



Sem título por julianasanc, no Flickr


*Happy new year for everyone!!!!!!!*


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte*


Circuito Cultural Praça da Liberdade abre espaço para shows gratuitos hoje por Portal PBH, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte​*


Mineirão por Portal PBH, no Flickr



Belo_Heli4-Edit por LandonWright, no Flickr


BeloHorizonte_helipad1-Edit por LandonWright, no Flickr



belo horizonte por meeeeeeeeeel, no Flickr



Just before a Storm por Wilson Frade Filho, no Flickr



DSC_5565-3-HDR por Wilson Frade Filho, no Flickr


A Serra do Curral engolida pelas nuvens. por .Umma., no Flickr


Look HDR por lanza.andre, no Flickr


Mirante Mangabeiras por Smashing Design, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Belo Horizonte


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates from Belo Horizonte


Thanks...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*And more*

*Belo Horizonte​*

Mirante das Mangabeiras - Belo Horizonte - MG por Raquel Mendes Fotografia, no Flickr


BELO HORIZONTE por turmaob, no Flickr




Vista de quase toda cidade!!! #bh #bhminasgerais #belohorizonte #capitalmineira por moura.juan, no Flickr




BH Belvedere por lanza.andre, no Flickr


Mineirão por Ben-hurBH-MG, no Flickr


Mineirão por PauloCorrêa, no Flickr


Mirante Mangabeiras #soubh #belohorizonte #beagá #beautiful #minasgeraisoficial #minas #bhminasgerais #igers_belohorizonte #igersbrasil #igers_bhz #igers_belo horizonte #cidademaravilhosa #belzonte por moura.juan, no Flickr



.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*
Belo Horizonte​*



Pampulha, Belo Horizonte por fredkarklin, no Flickr


Pampulha Lake por fredkarklin, no Flickr


Lagoa da Pampulha @Belo Horizonte por fredkarklin, no Flickr


Lagoa da Pampulha @Belo Horizonte por fredkarklin, no Flickr


IMG_7742 por John Brandao, no Flickr


IMG_7684 por John Brandao, no Flickr


Entardecer na lagoa da Pampulha / Belo Horizonte - MG por Leovieiraborba, no Flickr


_MG_0536 por Adriano eLima, no Flickr


PAMPULHA - BELO HORIZONTE por Izabella Radichi, no Flickr


_MG_0171 por Adriano eLima, no Flickr


_MG_0178 por Adriano eLima, no Flickr

_MG_0205 por Adriano eLima, no Flickr

*******************************************************
******************************************************​*


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte​*

Por do Sol por Paulo César | PC, no Flickr


belo horizonte por meeeeeeeeeel, no Flickr


Nova Lima por flaviocharchar, no Flickr

Mineirão por Ben-hurBH-MG, no Flickr


P1000263 por khvb2, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte​*


Igreja Nossa Senhora de Fátima, Praça da Assembléia - Belo Horizonte - MG por Gustavo HR Viana, no Flickr


BH Zero People 2010 (15) por www.facebook.com/reinaldofigueiredofotografia, no Flickr


Praça da Estação em BH por www.facebook.com/reinaldofigueiredofotografia, no Flickr


Praça Sete BH/MG por Andréa Jesus Pires, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte - Cidade.jpg por Ricardo Diamante, no Flickr



BH Zero People 2010 por www.facebook.com/reinaldofigueiredofotografia, no Flickr


Praça da Estação BH/MG por Andréa Jesus Pires, no Flickr


Pirulito da Praça Sete em BH por www.facebook.com/reinaldofigueiredofotografia, no Flickr


Parque das Mangabeiras por www.facebook.com/reinaldofigueiredofotografia, no Flickr


Parque Municipal de Belo Horizonte por fredkarklin, no Flickr


Sempre um #belohorizonte ... por Ricardo Diamante, no Flickr


Sunrise on Pampulha Lake por fredkarklin, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte​*


Mineirão por Tatty Pires, no Flickr


Sem título por Diário do Nordeste, no Flickr


Seleção Brasileira já no Mineirão! por cnagitos, no Flickr


Mineirão por Ben-hurBH-MG, no Flickr




Belo Horizonte por Bruna Brandão, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Semifinale 1 da Copa do Mundo . Estadio #Mineirão, Belo Horizonte. Power Struggle Across Continents Brazil vs. Germany & Argentina vs. Netherlands, Dynamic South American Teams Face European Stalwarts Mundial #ForcaNeymar #BrasilVsAlemanha #BeloHorizonte  por VL designs, no Flickr


APTOPIX Brazil Soccer WCup Brazil Germany por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Good thread! It's a pity I can't see the pics on the first pages...
Amazing city!


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

We want some more pics!


----------



## FilipeR (Aug 28, 2009)

Belo Horizonte

*Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais State, BRASIL*
Cidade: 2.479.175 hab. | Região Metropolitana: 5.829.923 hab.






































Azul é a cor mais quente / Blue is the warmest color by Adriano Ferreira, no Flickr


Pôr do Sol by Marcelo Ferreira, no Flickr


Creative Mornings #25 - Cláudia Giudice by Flávio Charchar, no Flickr


Praça da Estação by Bruno Schreiber, no Flickr


Ed Acaiaca BH #AlexBGoncalves by Alex Barroso Goncalves, no Flickr


Bh noturna. by joaocarlosfns, no Flickr


Centro de Referência da Moda by SMARTours by Carlos Junior, no Flickr


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Wonderful pics!!


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Need more pics from this city!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

After long absence Belo Horizonte - the 3rd metropolitan region of Brazil - and 6th city in population in its municipality, we return with photos posted by me.
​
Praça da Liberdade BH by Alex Barroso Goncalves, no Flickr




Praça da Liberdade by Rodrigo Foco, no Flickr





A igreja de São Francisco de Assis, é uma das obras de Oscar Niemeyer que mais atraem visitantes em Belo Horizonte. Pampulha, Orla da lagoa, Mineirão e Mineirinho. by RONALDO ASTRONOMIA, no Flickr




Pampulha by Luís Fernando, no Flickr




Lagoa da Pampulha by Hugo Messina Ribeiro, no Flickr





Pampulha by Luís Fernando, no Flickr




Pampulha by Luís Fernando, no Flickr




Pampulha by Luís Fernando, no Flickr




Mirante das Mangabeiras by Rafael Carrieri, no Flickr




Mirante das Mangabeiras by Rafael Carrieri, no Flickr





BELO HORIZONTE MINAS GERAIS BRASIL FOTOGRAFO RONALDO OLIVA CEAMIG BH by RONALDO ASTRONOMIA, no Flickr




MIRANTE DO MANGABEIRAS FOTOGRAFO RONALDO OLIVA CEAMIG by RONALDO ASTRONOMIA, no Flickr



Parque Mangabeiras - Belo Horizonte by Rodrigo Foco, no Flickr





Belo Horizonte-MG by João Moreira, no Flickr



Downtown Party by Luís Fernando, no Flickr



ZOOLÓGICO DE BH MG RONALDO OLIVA ASTRONOMIA by RONALDO ASTRONOMIA, no Flickr




ZOOLÓGICO JARDIM BOTÂNICO BH MG BRASIL by RONALDO ASTRONOMIA, no Flickr




ZOOLÓGICO BH MG BRASIL FOTOGRAFO RONALDO OLIVA ASTRONOMIA by RONALDO ASTRONOMIA, no Flickr




For now this is it !​


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte carnival 2019​*

Fecha Santa, encontro de Blocos de carnaval • 10/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Fecha Santa, encontro de Blocos de carnaval • 10/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Fecha Santa, encontro de Blocos de carnaval • 10/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Fecha Santa, encontro de Blocos de carnaval • 10/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Fecha Santa, encontro de Blocos de carnaval • 10/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr


Bloco Havayanas Usadas • 04/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco Havayanas Usadas • 04/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco Havayanas Usadas • 04/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco Havayanas Usadas • 04/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco do Batiza • 03/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco do Batiza • 03/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco do Batiza • 03/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco Angola Janga • 04/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco Angola Janga • 04/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco Angola Janga • 04/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco Angola Janga • 04/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco Juventude Bronzeada • 05/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco Juventude Bronzeada • 05/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr



Bloco Juventude Bronzeada • 05/03/2019 • Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, no Flickr


.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte in its northern area, including Pampulha Lake*


----------

